# Team Cowie Drag GTR 2006 NEW SPEC



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Here is the new 2006 spec list for my car. 

Should be a good racing season

Keith:smokin: 

*SPECIFICATION*

*ENGINE*
Nissan Skyline GT-R R32,3L OS Giken motor, uprated Tomei oil pump, RB
Motorsport big sump and Trust remote oil filter kit, RB Motorsport modified
oil feed to cylinder head, Mocal oil cooler,RB Motorsport cylinder head Oil
Scavenge Pump system,Turbo Dynamics 1250 bhp GT spec single turbo,Trust
racing wastegate and short dump pipe, Trust RSPL-R 170mm-thick cored
intercooler, RB Motorsport custom hard pipe kit, Trust racing dump valve,
R.B Motorsport 110mm throttle body, R.B Motorsport ultra-large plenum, HKS
300+ degree Step 3 PRO L camshafts, OS Giken 3L adjustable cam pulleys,
Tomei kevlar-reinforced timing belt, Tomei valve springs and retainers, RB
Motorsport-spec modified cylinder head with 1.5mm Oversize IN /EX valves,
Trust 1.2mm head gasket, RB Motorsport fuel rail, 1600cc injectors, New
Bosch 044 external fuel pump system,uprated fuel pressure regulator,
12-litre alloy fuel cell, Trust OS 3L exhaust manifold, RB
Motorsport-modified 5" exhaust system, Trust uprated radiator, RB Motorsport
modified cylinder head cooling system, Autronic SM4 engine management unit,
Autronic 500R High power Direct Fire ignition CDI unit 605 Volts, large
Autronic boost solenoid, six Bosch single-plug coils
Power Output expect 1200bhp, but will never be dyno'd to find out.

*TRANSMISSION*
All OS Giken unless otherwise stated: four-plate clutch assembly, OS-88
six-speed sequential-shift gearbox with custom-made RB Motorsport-spec
gear-cluster, OS Giken Super Lock limited-slip diffs front and rear, Nissan
transfer box, Nissan drive shafts all through, RB Motorsport Flat Shift
gear-lever kit,Torqline 5.9 kg carbon propshaft.

*BRAKES*
DBA Skyline GT-R discs and calipers all round

*SUSPENSION*
HKS Hypermax Drag system all round,Everything adjustable, RB
Motorsport-reinforced rear beam assembly, uprated bushes throughout.

*WHEELS/TYRES*
Mickey Thompson ET drag radials all round, 26x10.5x16in fitted to standard
Skyline R32 GT-R 8x16in five-spoke rims

*EXTERIOR MODS*
Radical lightening programme, glass fibre replica doors with plexiglass
windows, VeilSide Drag boot lid with integral low-line rear spoiler,Simpson
Parachute

*INTERIOR MODS*
Totally stripped-out interior, Bride racing driver's seat, standard R32 GT-R
steering wheel, custom instrument layout with oversized boost gauge and
gearchange light, safety cage,
RB Motorsport mechanical 4wd controller.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

So it was you what robbed that bank store in Kent last week was it Keith?? 

I know how to make £2m now! 

What can I say mate.......simply staggering spec.:smokin: 

God I can't wait to see this thing run.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Keith, simply out of curiosity, so dont get defensive, why will it never have the power measured?

I can understand that times account for more than any power measurment but surely you must be curious to see what it does?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

...


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Awesome spec Keith, this baby should motor!!! :smokin: 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Mind Blowing spec Keith. 

Looking fwd to this year  

Best regards Alan


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

By the time I've read all that you could have done several 1/4's 

Look forward to seeing it run Keith.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Keith, simply out of curiosity, so dont get defensive, why will it never have the power measured?
> 
> I can understand that times account for more than any power measurment but surely you must be curious to see what it does?


Hi Dave

If we were to run it on a dyno it would not use the same part of the maps 
because it would not be under the same load that it is when used in anger 
on the road or strip never mind the air temps and air flow.

Plus Rod does not want it to be run on one and neither do i.

Keith


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Dyno's can be different, one dyno somewhere can be different to somewhere else, so I think keith is right, not to dyno it and let people guess at the 1/4mile speed, 

What weight is your car keith? I used 1400kg with you in it and fuel, and using your 9.3sec run

Keith Cowie: Horsepower Results - 1/4 Mile Method
Your r32 gtr weighs about 1400kg and can complete a 1/4 mile in about 9.3 seconds. That means that you've got about 756.81 HP at the wheels, and about 983.86 HP at the flywheel.

Andy Barnes: Your r34 gtr weighs about 1500kg pounds and can complete a 1/4 mile in about 9.6 seconds. That means that you've got about 737.20 HP at the wheels, and about 958.37 HP at the flywheel.

Norris designs Evo: weighs about 1100kg and can complete a 1/4 mile in about 9.6 seconds. That means that you've got about 540.62 HP at the wheels, and about 702.80 HP at the flywheel.

Quite interesting, and b4 all the boffs start, its just a bit of fun.


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Absolutely awesome spec - and thanks for being open and sharing the spec on here - respect for that ..

The engine spec starts off the same as mine ...



keith said:


> *ENGINE*
> Nissan Skyline GT-R R32.


... and then is somewhat different after that .....  

Hope to see it run in the flesh at a few meetings. 
It's always great to see exactly what these cars are capable of.... :smokin:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

A few changes then keith  

How come you are changing to the sm4? instead of the sm2?

Barrie


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Barrie said:


> A few changes then keith
> 
> How come you are changing to the sm4? instead of the sm2?
> 
> Barrie


Hi Barrie

Mark wanted me to fit the SM4 and the high new high power CDI
nothing wrong with the SM2 it is a good unit

Keith:smokin:


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

TOTB 5.......thats the business 
Team Cowie there in force again:smokin: 
Plenty of Beer, and another haul of trophies  
Better not forget my pompoms  
Have a nice night, Bye now !


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Awesome spec Keith. Have you decided who you are running for at TOTB5 or will you be running an individual tuner car?


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Very impressive Keith. Wouldlove to see and hear her running in the flesh.

Henk


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

looking forward to seeing it run this season keith.

dont forget invite stands for 21st may Scoobyshootout at elvington if you can make it, i've invited a few select cars down for demo runs etc. 
rgds


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Its nice to see someone else running a similar engine spec as mine  go for it Keith


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Awesome spec Keith - just one question - are the nissan driveshafts standard BNR32 ones and are they up to the job. At what point do people go for the uprated HKS or similar ones?


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Peter said:


> Awesome spec Keith. Have you decided who you are running for at TOTB5 or will you be running an individual tuner car?


Peter, see below........




Jason0 said:


> Also for the record, seeing as you're wanting to have a bitching session, I can't recall of you ever making a positive comment regarding the GTR Register or GTROC in any of your propaganda. You get a rather lucrative free ride here Keith, personally I think you should quit moaning at us because you're not that special that we'd miss your input.


Spoken to Keith about his plans for this year, and he has made it quite clear that after a comment like that, and the rather volatile situation of late \ thread about his signature (removed) \ digs about selling T-Shirts when others sell for profit \ digs at the OS Giken sponsorship,he intends to do just whats above.....and have no input regarding TOTB5 for the GTR Register in the future. Probably to see just exactly how much he isnt missed. He wants nothing to do with TOTB 5 selection on here. 

Threads like this........

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=50036

and this.......

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=48911

...helped him and quite possibly a few others make the choice.

He will be running, thats for sure, but as to who for.....thats up to him......but it wont be the GTR Register. Am sure if he does run for another team though,or as an individual entry, anyone would be more than welcoming of the defending champion as an addition to their team.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Congratulations Keith. That looks like a big commitment and I hope you and the team at RB get the results you're looking for.

Personally I do hope you run for the GTR R as thats why we're all here, even if it can get a little childish at times.

Bye now.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Argh. How can I double post when the post limit is 60 seconds?


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Howsie said:


> Argh. How can I double post when the post limit is 60 seconds?


Schoolboy error......

Fingers too clicky


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

MichaelG said:


> .....and have no input regarding TOTB5 for the GTR Register in the future.



MichaelG, 

As Keiths *Press Officer*, I was wondering if you could tell us if he'll still be posting on the 
GTR Register in that case??????  

Thanks for your time . Bye now.


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Scott said:


> MichaelG,
> 
> As Keiths *Press Officer*, I was wondering if you could tell us if he'll still be posting on the
> GTR Register in that case??????
> ...



What a mature response. I knew someone would have to have a smart assed retort to my post.  

I am not Keiths Press Officer, i am his friend. You know that, and did so when you made your *BOLD* remark

Its comments like that of late though that have seen him remove himself from the GTR Register selection. Not from posting.

Peter asked a question, and seeing as Keith wants nothing to do with TOTB5 this year on here, i replied to make his position clear and answer the question.

You have "quoted" a part of my post referring to his intentions to TOTB5, not posting on the forum, so yes he will be posting on here, he started the thread incase you hadnt noticed.doesnt that answer your own rather sarcastic question ?? But its nice to see that yet again, the tone of a good thread is lowered by a sarcastic un-necessary comment by someone who is more than old enough to know better. Even i have learned that. 

But like the Murphys....you're not bitter.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

keith said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> If we were to run it on a dyno it would not use the same part of the maps
> because it would not be under the same load that it is when used in anger
> ...


Hadnt really thought of issues like air temp and air flow! 

Best of luck for the year, the spec sounds amazing


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Micheal,

Please don't get a sulk-on, as you said, Peter asked Keith the question, 
and it would have been nice if the answer had been from keith. 

I am a big fan of Keiths, (have a large collection or his mugs), and wish all 
this stiuation would stop for the good of the whole Skyline community.

I only ask, granted sarcasticly, about him still posting here as it seems 
strange not to support the GTR Register at an event but still be an active 
part of its community.


Back on topic,

His spec lookes to be second to none, well maybe one  , and I hope I'll get an oppertunity to see it run who ever it ends up being for.


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

No sulk here. 

My post simply stated Keith wont be having anything to do with the GTR Registers entry to TOTB 5. Or posts regarding it. Things have got too heated of late and his non-entry for the register in this event is the end result. Thats all. 

Now lets continue talking about the spec. :smokin:


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

Sarcastic comments.......one rule for one ......one for another..

Back to the topic......Keiths Spec.......awesome 

roll on the 8s :smokin:


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

another good thread ruined (clapping hands) well done guys you've done it again,


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeh lets get back to what we have a common liking of..........Skylines. Keith, when will we see your first outing of the year?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

davew said:


> Yeh lets get back to what we have a common liking of..........Skylines. Keith, when will we see your first outing of the year?


Hi Dave

I plan to have my car on the TOTB stand at the Donny show and then
go racing on the Monday.

But there is still loads to do before then 

Keith


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Well ,seen this thread has gone tits up , 

I will say my 2 pennerth 

I have watched this forum for at least a year before jioning , and the reason i didnt jion is the way it looks to be run ! Dont like the attitude of a lot of people on here , but their are more nice people than ones with attitudes!

And keith - i dont blame you for not running for the gtr register .Your best off running as a tuner entry - just like we are this year! easiest and best way - no complications then


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

MichaelG said:


> Schoolboy error......
> 
> Fingers too clicky


But surly the 60 second limit should stop that? :smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That looks absolutely awesome, 300degree camshafts ( i never new they existed) wishing you all the best for the year.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

hodgie said:


> That looks absolutely awesome, 300degree camshafts ( i never new they existed) wishing you all the best for the year.


hodgie

HKS make them as big as 312 degree :smokin: 

Keith


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Barrie said:


> Your best off running as a tuner entry - just like we are this year!


strange?  Only 2 weeks ago you asked to be considered for the GTR Register Team.  I guess you're entitled to change your mind but I can only guess a lot has happened in 2 weeks to make you have this 180' change of direction. Hmmmmm, must have missed something.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> strange?  Only 2 weeks ago you asked to be considered for the GTR Register Team.  I guess you're entitled to change your mind but I can only guess a lot has happened in 2 weeks to make you have this 180' change of direction. Hmmmmm, must have missed something.


  I have never asked to be considered for the gtr team , can you tell me where i said that???

ITS NEWS TO ME FUGGLES

Thanks
Barrie


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Keith,
Spec is very impressive, as is your commitment to the whole scene. Anyone who denies you that is a fool. You need to voice your own comments and ensure that your staff are not speaking on your behalf. They do you a disservice.
I feel Peter asked a question in good faith but did not get an answer of equal level in response.

Michael,
I do not like you, I'm sorry to say. I couldn't care less if you stopped posting this evening and I never had to read another of your posts again.
In the past few weeks, you've made bold claims about my income on this forum, you've made potentially damaging comments about my tax payments and finally you've suggested publically that I, as an admin, read PM's.
As far as I can tell, you are a bad apple with absolutely zero to contribute in positive input and have serious personal issues against me.

Keith,
I would love for you to answer your own questions in order for us to understand what it is you feel we deny you. Only then can we understand this situation. 
It is important you stop everyone from stirring this pot any further as it does neither of us any good.

The recent dialogue between you and Jason was most unfortunate. As a result, Jason has told me he no longer wishes to moderate on this forum. This sniping must stop or we're going to drag a lot more through the dirt.

We can either do this in public and ask and answer like adults, or we can communicate privately over a phone call or email. I'm not one for washing my laundry in public, but then I have nothing to hide.

Whoever you run for, I wish you good luck. But please, let's stop this negativity before it goes too far.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry Barrie you are absolutely correct I do apologise. I misread your earlier comment about you participating in TOTB5. It was in the thread about the Register team and (naturally) I put two and two together. No slight intended I assure. My apologies.

But to get back to topic: here are Blow Dog's comments again (just so we don't go off at another tangent)



Blow Dog said:


> Keith,
> Spec is very impressive, as is your commitment to the whole scene. Anyone who denies you that is a fool. You need to voice your own comments and ensure that your staff are not speaking on your behalf. They do you a disservice.
> I feel Peter asked a question in good faith but did not get an answer of equal level in response.
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Edited because: i cant be bothered and its too late at night. 

Night.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

_Admin: Idiot. Get some brain cells._


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Norris Designs said:


> Awesome spec Keith, this baby should motor!!! :smokin:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon

I hope you are right,is your car ready to run and are we going to see
a 8 sec evo in the UK this year

Simon you need to change your Signature 

Keith


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Awesome spec, Keith - good luck with getting the times in & have fun trying 

Cheers 

Rog


----------



## richr32 (Oct 30, 2005)

hi keith 

i know im new to this forum but i've been lookin at various posts on this forum about your car, just like to say good luck this yr, spec is very impressive !!!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Whats the specs on the turbo keith, inducer, exducer etc?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

DRAGON said:


> Whats the specs on the turbo keith, inducer, exducer etc?


Now that would be telling 

Put it like this it is a good bit bigger than a T51 SPL

Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> I feel Peter asked a question in good faith but did not get an answer of equal level in response.


Hi Cem

Just to let you know I sent peter a p/m when i got home from 
work last night.

Keith


----------



## clarky88 (Jan 19, 2006)

hi Keith

Truly amazing spec. it will be nice to see it run this year although I will not be able to make it to TOTB it will be nice to see the car at Donny. What kind of time are you hoping for this year? 

Cheers 

Clarky


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

DRAGON said:


> Whats the specs on the turbo keith, inducer, exducer etc?


Well TurboDynamics get Garrett ones, change the badge and then sell em under a pretty random "MD" code number (They sell GT42s as MD99s and so on), so my guess would be a GT47-80 or GT47-88.

a/r .96 T6 turbine flange.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Well TurboDynamics get Garrett ones, change the badge and then sell em under a pretty random "MD" code number (They sell GT42s as MD99s and so on), so my guess would be a GT47-80 or GT47-88.
> 
> a/r .96 T6 turbine flange.


SteveN

To tell you the truth I don't even know   

All I can tell you is that it is big and it will support 1250bhp 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

*Turbo Size!*

.......


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

keith said:


> Here is the new 2006 spec list for my car.
> 
> 1.5mm Oversize IN /EX valves,
> .


EEEK :smokin:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Well let's hope it breaks some more records  

And then add more fuel to the fire on the RB30 vs OSGiken 3.0l vs mega-high rpm 2.7litre debate...


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Did my question ever get answered? Once the bitchin started I kunda lost interest in the thread. It's getting to be a disease on this forum......

"just one question - are the nissan driveshafts standard BNR32 ones and are they up to the job. At what point do people go for the uprated HKS or similar ones?"


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

lightspeed said:


> Did my question ever get answered? Once the bitchin started I kunda lost interest in the thread. It's getting to be a disease on this forum......
> 
> "just one question - are the nissan driveshafts standard BNR32 ones and are they up to the job. At what point do people go for the uprated HKS or similar ones?"


lightspeed

Dont worry your not the only one  

I use std front+ rear driveshafts and std front propshaft they have 
stood up well so far and they have had a good lot of 9000 rev 
launches going through them 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

regardless of all thie bitching and sniping, this year is going to one amazing year for the UK drag scene, and kudos must go to Keith and all involved.

I have a feeling Skylines will be talk of the town again this time next year

mook


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I totally agree with you Mooki, I've never been so revved up at the start of a year as this one. There's going to be some superb action from some stunning cars


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

R32BigSly said:


> .......


Nice to see you still keep an eye on the forum BigSly.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

keith said:


> SteveN
> 
> To tell you the truth I don't even know


Either way mate, its gonna be an incredibly fast car!

Wonder if its bigger than the one I bought yesterday...


























(Sorry it looks dirty, its not, its never been near an engine, its just a crappy camera!)



R32BigSly said:


> .......


Maaaate, not heard from you in ages, I lost your email addy when left my old job, glad your still around.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Steve - I thought you'd bought your turbo a while back ? I recall you posting a couple of pictures up when it arrived ... have you changed the spec of your car ?


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Congrats Keith,
Great spec and good luck for the up coming year


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> 1.5mm Oversize IN /EX valves,
> EEEK :smokin:


Hi Cam

I see that you have noticed one of the best new mod's that is being 
done to my engine,the head has also had a load more work done to it 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

1100hp said:


> What weight is your car keith? I used 1400kg with you in it and fuel, and using your 9.3sec run
> 
> Keith Cowie: Horsepower Results - 1/4 Mile Method
> Your r32 gtr weighs about 1400kg and can complete a 1/4 mile in about 9.3 seconds. That means that you've got about 756.81 HP at the wheels, and about 983.86 HP at the flywheel.


Hi 1100hp

The car last year with even me in it was about 1285kg it will be
a good bit less this year 

Keith


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Hi Keith,

Spec looks stunning mate..........good luck for this year.

I'm interested in your comments regarding the dyno. I'm not sure if you know of Andre Simon's 8.25 second EVO III but he's spent a lot of time this year on his dyno and attributes a lot of his improvement from 8.7 second down this his current 8.25 second time to time spent mapping on the dyno.

He's making over 1000HP from his 2 litre at the axles so he's in a similar range of power to weight to you so I'm assuming it's a relevant question.

I understand that you said it's just because you and your tuner don't want to put it on a dyno, just really wondering why. Happy to get your answer via PM as don't want to drag the thread off the main topic which is that you've no doubt put a lot of time, effort and money into your drag car this year and I doubt anyone here wishes you anything other than the best of luck this year.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

canman said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> I understand that you said it's just because you and your tuner don't want to put it on a dyno, just really wondering why. Happy to get your answer via PM as don't want to drag the thread off the main topic which is that you've no doubt put a lot of time, effort and money into your drag car this year and I doubt anyone here wishes you anything other than the best of luck this year.


Hi Fraser

We feel that on a dyno it would not pull the same load sites on the map
that it will when being driven hard on the strip or on the road.
then there is the extra heat and air flow to think about at 160mph the air flow
going into the front of the car will never be matched by a fan in a dyno cell.
if we were to map it on a dyno we would still have to go and live map it to
make sure that it is right,so that is the reason why we will only live map it.

Fraser If you map a big power car on your dyno how do you know that you are 
mapping the right load sites on the map that the car will use when being driven 
hard,because I have seen it with my own eyes that a car mapped on the road runs 
very rich on a dyno and when looking at the data logging it was not using the same 
part of the map on the dyno as what it does when on the road.do you still have to 
fine tune the maps to make sure it is not going to go tits up.

Keith


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Hmmm fair enough.......... I can't say that we've experienced that on our dyno, but don't know about inertial dynos.

I think most people that map drag cars on our dyno use their data logging to setup the dyno to run from RPM point A to RPM point B in the same time as the data logging shows and that means the dyno should hold the car with the same loads as in the recorded run..........well that's my understanding.

Andre certainly doesn't have that issue with his car, although as you say it'll always need to be checked on the track to be safe, but he's been able to get some real gains using a dyno and if the cell is made correctly then you should be able to get some serious airflow (not 160mph however) but reasonable enough to get you close.

You've got to do what you feel comfortable with though so as before I wish you all the best, I'm sure you'll do a cracking job looking at what you've achieved already, will be great to see all of the big cars appearing in the UK go at it this season.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

You guys are forgetting about RKs beast 9.46 with a standardish weight R32 GTR!!

Im sure we will see some good battles this year


----------



## oilman (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice one Keith, looking forward to seeing it in action.

It's going to be some summer!

Cheers
Simon


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

oilman said:


> Nice one Keith, looking forward to seeing it in action.
> 
> It's going to be some summer!
> 
> ...


Hi Simon

Are you going to be at Donny show this year

Keith


----------



## oilman (Jul 16, 2004)

Isnt there two this year, one at Donnington and one called donny? 

Cheers

Simon.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

its the same show simon, donny show has moved to donnington gp cct. 15th and 16th april.
rgds


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Sexual Spec Keith,
Best of luck to you and RB this season mate.

Can you tell me please, are you only using one Bosch 044 Fuel Pump? or are you using more than one ? Are you using a stock GTR lifter pump?

I'd love some more info on the turbocharger you are using this season also.

Good news on the stock driveshafts 

::thumbsup::


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

LAURENCE said:


> are you only using one Bosch 044 Fuel Pump?


Last years spec used 3 pumps IIRC and 2006 spec is bigger.:smokin:


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes I thought a lonesome 044 would struggle lol
so triple 044's ?? Nice!


----------



## oilman (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry, due to heavy commitments, the first show this year will be Japfest, hotly followed by Rotorstock!

Cheers
Simon


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

LAURENCE said:


> Sexual Spec Keith,
> Best of luck to you and RB this season mate.
> 
> Can you tell me please, are you only using one Bosch 044 Fuel Pump? or are you using more than one ? Are you using a stock GTR lifter pump?
> ...


Hi LAURENCE

We are using new Bosch 044 pumps this year,I don't have a lifter pump fitted
as the new tank does not need one,we have changed the injectors to a set of 1600cc because the new engine will need them,as we were almost running out of injector with 1200cc on the old 2.7 engine.

Sorry but the turbo it top secret   

Keith


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Im prepared to sell all the details on Keith's turbo to the highest bidder. I was at Rods when the 200'tonne crane was lifting it from the articulated truck, it took a long time to move it due to the imense size of the damn thing. i have a picture of one of rods crew standing inside it


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

keith said:


> Keith
> __________________
> The words of a western fool
> 
> you're not that special that we'd miss your input.


Keith can't you keep your head low for more than 5 minutes? What is it with you and your antagonistic nature?

Looking to be a martyr?


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

::thumbsup:: Bosch 044's!

Have the OSG LSD's improved the launches in terms of keeping the car central and reducing the crabbing? Last season it looked like a wild ride !


----------



## ElginR33GTR (Mar 19, 2006)

hi keith
i live over in keith,you do all the work yourself? or is there anyone local you recommend/use, cheers


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Keith may be able to recommend someone. I'd tell you myself but I can't remember who he uses.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

ElginR33GTR said:


> hi keith
> i live over in keith,you do all the work yourself? or is there anyone local you recommend/use, cheers


ElginR33GTR

You have a p/m save me getting moaned at again

Keith


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

keith said:


> Hi 1100hp
> 
> The car last year with even me in it was about 1285kg it will be
> a good bit less this year
> ...


You gone to fat fighters then?


----------



## ElginR33GTR (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks for the advice keith


----------



## cru7l (Apr 22, 2005)

I think it is the same turbo as what i am getting for my bnr32.Turbo dynamics told me there were making two at same time.
I will receive my turbo this week.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

cru7l said:


> I think it is the same turbo as what i am getting for my bnr32.Turbo dynamics told me there were making two at same time.
> I will receive my turbo this week.


Hi cru7l

Tell me what you have ordered and i will tell you if it is the same
the one i have ordered will run 1250 bhp all day long 

Keith


----------

